# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Branderig gevoel in de eikek (tijdens, voor en na plassen)

## Jeroen2000

Hallo!

Vanochtend stond ik op en ging in de douche, plots na 5min begon ik een branderig gevoel te krijgen in mijn eikel, dus besloot ik even naar het toilet te gaan, maar het stopte niet, ik moest telkens naar het toilet maar het hielp niet? Dus ik besloot naar de dokter te gaan en mijn afspraak is binnen paar uur, maar 10min geleden is de pijn plots gestopt? Vanuit het niets en ik voel er niets meer van? Zou iemand mij kunnen vertellen wat dit is? 

Mvg 
Jeroen

----------

